# Abandoned House, Rugeley, Staffordshire – August 2020 / July 2021



## motionlessmike (Jul 13, 2021)

This long abandoned three storey ex-farmhouse sits way out in the sticks in a remote, leafy corner of Rugeley in Staffordshire. Possibly under ownership of the nearby still working farm, it has thankfully been cleared of personal possessions which means it doesn’t feel uncomfortable standing there surrounded by someone’s lifetime’s worth of stuff. Just some nice dated furniture and a few nik-naks remain.

Pix taken over a few visits, both phone and DSRL






















































































































Thanks for looking​


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow, beautifully captured! Nice one!


----------



## motionlessmike (Jul 13, 2021)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Wow, beautifully captured! Nice one!


Why thank you!


----------



## Gripper66 (Jul 14, 2021)

Nice one, shame about the old photos not being taken when they left.


----------



## motionlessmike (Jul 14, 2021)

Gripper66 said:


> Nice one, shame about the old photos not being taken when they left.


Yes it is a shame, they were about the only personal bits left behind really.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 17, 2021)

That's really nice that @motionlessmike 

And beautifully captured as always...


----------



## Hayman (Jul 18, 2021)

The Elastrator was "Made in England", but the box has a New Zealand address. It reminded me of a farm hand who castrated piglets with a razor blade!


----------



## motionlessmike (Jul 18, 2021)

HughieD said:


> That's really nice that @motionlessmike
> 
> And beautifully captured as always...


Thanks H, much appreciated 


Hayman said:


> The Elastrator was "Made in England", but the box has a New Zealand address. It reminded me of a farm hand who castrated piglets with a razor blade!


Oh man! The grizzly world of animal farming ay?


----------



## Hayman (Jul 19, 2021)

motionlessmike said:


> Thanks H, much appreciated
> 
> Oh man! The grizzly world of animal farming ay?


And I worked for a week cleaning the Alice Springs meatworks as it was called!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 25, 2021)

Hayman said:


> The Elastrator was "Made in England", but the box has a New Zealand address.


The boxes always came with the country of manufacture printed on the side and the full address of the Company who was selling product to the Public on the front. Customs and taxation I suppose.


----------



## Hayman (Jul 26, 2021)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The boxes always came with the country of manufacture printed on the side and the full address of the Company who was selling product to the Public on the front. Customs and taxation I suppose.


Easy to contact the firm as well. It still exists in New Zealand


----------



## TheSinner (Mar 6, 2022)

Where abouts in rugeley is this?


----------



## Roderick (Mar 7, 2022)

Absolutely bloody brilliant Mike, superbly captured!


----------

